# Fischerprüfung Mönchengladbach



## Pablock (2. April 2013)

Hallo,
ich komme aus Mönchengladbach und bin 31 Jahre alt und habe noch keinen Fischerschein.
Bisher konnte ich beim Angeln nur zuschauen und das möchte ich ändern. 
Ich wollte schon lange die Fischerprüfung machen, habe es aber bis Heute nicht geschafft. Jetzt habe ich sogar den Frühjahr-Kurs verpasst und muss wohl bis zum Herbst warten.

Was ist die erste Angelausrüstung?
Wie ist die Discounter-Angelausrüstung?

Grüße


----------



## namycasch (2. April 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Mönchengladbach*

Petri.

Erst einmal ein guter Entschluss, eine Prüfung zu machen.

Bevor man sich eine Angelausrüstung zulegt, sollte man die Prüfung erst einmal bestehen und sich Gedanken machen, welchen Fisch ich den fangen möchte. 

Angelkollegen fragen ist eine Möglichkeit, in einen Angelladen gehen und sich beraten lassen, die andere.

Meine Meinung zu Discountern: Schrott!!!!!

Viel Spass bei den Vorbereitungen.

Petri.


----------



## gaerbsch (10. April 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Mönchengladbach*

Hi,

kannst du nur die Fischerprüfung da machen wo du wohnst oder kannst du dich z.B auch in Krefeld anmelden?

*Krefeld
*Anmeldung für den Vorbereitungslehrgang in der Gaststätte "Schwarzes Pferd" am *11. April 2013, 19:00 Uhr*.
Lehrgangsort: Gaststätte "Schwarzes Pferd", Moerser Str. 437, 47803 Krefeld. 
Die Fischerprüfung findet *Mitte Mai 2013* in Krefeld statt.


----------

